# Merry Christmas for OGSDR : )



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We had a very exciting event happen.
We recieved an emergency call of two GSD's abandoned at a rental. Owner was placed in jail two weeks previous. People had been tossing food over the fence. We are extremely tight on space and could not take the dogs. We asked that the LL take the dogs to the county shelter. We work with the shelter and after the hold we would take the dogs. Giving us time to move dogs around. A board member was going to meet them and give them food for the night. 

When we got there the deal had changed. They were going to take the dog into another large city and leave them on property, unattended, but fenced. We decided we had to take them in now. A relative materialized and signed the dogs over.

Dave went to the Wilco and bought vaccines. While we were on the phone discussing all this the clerk was listening in. She asked what was going on. Dave explained to her that we were a rescue, and a little about the situation.

It happens that she is in charge of picking a charity to recieve the funds from a "picture with Santa and your pet day" to happen on the weekend. She picked us. We turned in the proper paperwork and this weekend we hung out with Santa and the staff. We had a blast. One of our adopters came for a photo shot. They met one of the dogs we had brought and adopted her as a playmate for Sampson.

We figure we will recieve about 200-300 dollars. 
The dog that was adopted was one of the dogs that was surrendered the night that started this whole ball rolling. 


It is amazing how being at the right place, at the right time, can pay off. Wilco is now a favorite place of mine: )


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Way to go Paula!!!!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What a heart warming story. You helped them and they are already helping others.

I'm glad one was adopted. I wish they all had new soft beds in warm homes.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Good Karma rules!

Thanks for helping these pooches and hearty congrats on the kindness of Wilco!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Paula - That rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

